# New Beetle Center Brake Light



## Hurtdog (Nov 6, 2001)

My girlfriend has a '01 Beetle, and her center brake light is out. Does anyone know what kinda light bulb you need to replace that? Local parts stores don't seem to have a clue.
TIA


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: New Beetle Center Brake Light (Hurtdog)*

I see you already asked


----------



## noR (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Center Brake Light (Hurtdog)*

there is no bulb it's LED's. Take it back see if you can get it underwarranty, that shouldn't break, wtf?
I think you'll have to buy a new 3rd brake light. (or better yet, get a wing that attaches there and has a 3rd brake light w/it)...
or better yet better, see if you can find an owner that has an EXTRA 3rd brake light (due to their new spoiler)
noR


----------



## Hurtdog (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: New Beetle Center Brake Light (noR)*

I didn't know if it was an LED or not. My gut feeling is that it is a loose wire or bad fuse or something, and not really burnt out. She planned on taking it to her dealer, but they told her it probably won't be under warranty, but this character she talked to thought it was a bulb. 
My plan was just to get her one of those wings that mounts through there and has a new brake light on it anyhow.


----------



## cfromberg (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: New Beetle Center Brake Light (Hurtdog)*

i have the same problem, is the fuse for rear brake lights the same for all 3 brake lights? or is there a separate fuse for the third/3rd brake light???
i checked the fuses and there's no problem with them...!!!
it must be a contact or it just stopped working because some cheapo chinese component stopped working... @#[email protected]#$#@#[email protected]#@!#!#$#[email protected]#[email protected]#$#[email protected]@!#
thnx, help greatly appreciated!


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: New Beetle Center Brake Light (cfromberg)*

ha ha ! shave it 
and then you wont need it ever again
coincidently... i now have an extra 3rd brake light


----------



## Good Old Car (Jan 19, 2007)

check the connection inside the hatch, sometimes it may loose from closing the hatch.


----------



## peabody58 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: New Beetle Center Brake Light (Hurtdog)*

This is where I got one to replace our 2000 NB's light.
http://www.autopartswarehouse.....html


----------

